# help!



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm sure everyone but me knows what this is, but I don't. It's 1 1/4" square, 22" long. Very dense. Thanks for the help! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2015)

Could be several things not really sure myself. Is that scrap piece of paper laying there part of your tax return?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Could be several things not really sure myself. Is that scrap piece of paper laying there part of your tax return?



Sorry, ya that's the part of my income from underwear modeling. TA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2015)

Man what's with people named Tony and Henry and wearing wiminz undies?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Man what's with people named Tony and Henry and wearing wiminz undies?



Hey, you saw the income from it. You can't tell me you wouldn't do that?!?!?!?!?!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2015)

Where do I sign . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry, you've got to be named Tony. Henry got a special pass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm drawing a blank at first glance. The end grain would seem to rule out ebony but otherwise the end grain is either not well focused enough or is of a piece that is not sufficiently well sanded. In any case, the pore structure is only vaguely visible and will have to be presented more clearly for me to be any help


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll sand it better and post a better pic. Thanks Paul!


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

Is this better Paul?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2015)

No. Tony that's way too blurry to see detail.


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

If this isn't good enough I'm not sure I can do better. It's a phone pic, our camera broke and we haven't replaced it yet.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2015)

Wonder if it could be some kind of rosewood. Where did it come from do youk now?


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

No, I bought it at an estate sale some time back. Got a bunch of various boards for 2-3 bucks a piece. Most of it was stuff I knew, but got some red caneru and this that I didn't know. It's very dense and feels almost waxed on the outside. It's not, just the character of it. Not sure if you can see, but there's white on the ends.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2015)

Sure would make a great turning chisel handle.


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Sure would make a great turning chisel handle.




For somebody other than me, sure. I've had it for a couple of years and haven't done anything with it because I think it would be wasted in what I do. I thought if I could figure out what it is I could trade it to a turner who would do it justice.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2015)

Wanna trade for some FBE? I have plenty right now.


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm always up for some of that gorgeous wood of yours. Do you have any dry by chance?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll start a trade thread and tag you . . . .


----------

